

New Design Tool - pmonson
http://tribaloid.com/

======
pmonson
Interesting to note:

>> Former Application Architect/Developer Relations for Adobe Fireworks Alan
Musselman has been working on a new open source design tool for web designers
and developers that will not be dis-continued.

